
Ask HN: Who may benefit from this advanced text search functionality? - thecodingmonk
I&#x27;m developing a text search solutions that allows users to perform complex queries on large collections of text. I&#x27;m not aware of any similar existing solution at the moment, so I&#x27;m having a hard time researching it and would like to have your feedback on this idea.<p>In particular, instead of the usual keyword-based search the user can specify conditions on the entities that must be mentioned in the text document: for example, instead of searching names of members of Al-Qaeda the user can just specify the condition &quot;member of&quot; -&gt; &quot;Al-Qaeda&quot;. Analogously, searches can be done, for example, for documents mentioning &quot;any river longer than 2km passing through France&quot;, &quot;any italian cheese&quot;, &quot;any drug that is used to treat panic attacks&quot;, etc... The system supports a very large number of query &quot;conditions&quot; so that the user can basically express almost unlimited kinds of queries.<p>I hope this is enough context to allow people to give an informed answer. What I&#x27;m asking is basically what kind of businesses would you market this solution to? How would you go marketing this kind of product? From my point of view (developer, no marketing&#x2F;business skills) I always have an hard time figuring out what the best solution is.
======
fiedzia
> I'm not aware of any similar existing solution at the moment,

See [http://www.wolframalpha.com/](http://www.wolframalpha.com/)

~~~
thecodingmonk
Can you use WolframAlpha to search news articles mentioning "members of al-
qaeda" or scientific papers mentioning any "drug for the treatment of
schizophrenia"?

